
League of Legends now owned entirely by Chinese giant Tencent - philangist
http://arstechnica.com/gaming/2015/12/league-of-legends-now-owned-entirely-by-chinese-giant-tencent/
======
dropdatabase
They'll probably end up charging people for it

